# Problème d'affichage Facebook et Dailymotion



## fable (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !


Depuis quelques temps j'ai des problèmes d'affichage sur ces deux sites que ce soit avec Chrome ou Safari. Voici ce que j'obtiens: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









J'ai installé le nouveau flashplayer mais rien n'y fait :/

Je suis sous MacBook 1ère génération, avec OSX 10.5.8 Safari 4.0.4 et la dernière beta de chrome. La seule parade que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à présent c'est pour facebook en changeant manuellement à chaque fois le http en https.

D'avance merci pour votre aide,

Cordialement,

Fable

ps: J'ai également des soucis avec allocine


----------



## g.robinson (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

il semble que ton navigateur ne lit pas les feuilles de styles (css).
Regarde dans Safari Préférences/Avancées, le menu Feuilles de style doit-être sur "Aucune sélection".
Je ne suis pas sur de mon coup mais bon ...


----------



## fable (14 Janvier 2010)

Il est bien sur "Aucune sélection" et j'ai toujours le problème par contre d'après ce que je trouve comme info le problème semble bien venir des css. C'est vraiment bizarre parce que avec d'autres site comme Youtube j'ai aucun problème :/


----------



## fable (14 Janvier 2010)

Pas d'idée


----------



## fable (25 Janvier 2010)

Je tente quand même un petit up, j'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.
Peut-être un problème d'affichage


----------

